# Samari Hedge Trimmer



## Beanue (Jul 16, 2021)

Hi Everyone

I have a question as I am going to purchase a Samari Hedge trimmer for my compact tractor and I have a 4 in1 bucket also that has two connections very close to the location of where the hedge trimmer would be attached so I would only need 2 short hoses to attach but the 4 in 1 control will not stay operating unless, of course, I hold the lever in the on position is there any attachment that anyone is aware of that could be placed on the Hydraulic control lever to keep it in the open position without me having to physically hold it. I could come up with something to keep the bucket in the closed position while using the hedge trimmer. If I were to use two of the other four hydraulic connections, I would have to have hoses almost 15 feet long coming up from the rear of the tractor. Any suggestions if so I would certainly like to hear them. Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Many guys use bungee cords to hold a valve in position.


----------



## Beanue (Jul 16, 2021)

That might work I will have to try that, Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I've got an overgrown fenceline that I could use this on....


----------

